

The real reason why Apple is banning some applications - davidedicillo
http://www.davidedicillo.com/iphone/the-real-reason-why-apple-is-banning-some-applications/

======
wrs
Apps have to deliberately provide space for iAds, and Apple certainly knows
the identity of an app that is asking for ads. So the argument here must be
that the presence of "mature content" _anywhere_ on the platform discourages
ads. But Safari can access vast amounts of "mature content". So I don't quite
get it.

------
pedalpete
I seem to be completely missing the connection you are pointing to Davide.

Are you saying that Apple wants to monetize mature content only through their
ad platform?

~~~
davidedicillo
No, I'm saying that some companies (ie. Disney) don't advertise on websites
and platforms with mature content. And most of those companies happen to be
the ones with the biggest advertisement budgets.

~~~
hboon
But aren't brand names such as Playboy allowed in the App store?

As with any proper ad market, advertiser should be able to choose their
demographics. For eg., they should easily be able to target just apps that are
4+ in Apple's rating.

------
wdewind
This is pretty smart, I never thought of it before. You can't really advertise
on facebook etc. as an F500 because of unpredictable content, but here you'd
have access to all the same metrics and targeting minus the unpredictability.
Nice post.

